# Dewa Bill- Can't work it out



## desiboy89 (Nov 18, 2013)

I've just got my DEWA bill today and I really can't understand it.

I had an outrageously high DEWA bill of 1400 AED for September(stay in a 1BHK) and managed to get it down to 850 AED in October.

Today, I got a text saying my DEWA bill for November was 650 AED, which was great. When I went on to the DEWA site to pay it, it shows that I have to pay just 108 AED!

My water and sewage charges plus housing tax is fine but electricity shows a a negative balance of -345AED. How is that possible? Have they overcharged me in previous months and now reversing it, however implausible that may sound?

Please help.


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

What is the line item breakdown for each bill ? It doesn't just give you a lump sum but breaks it out into components.

I am guessing that September had a quarterly charge in it and December will have it as well.

So what is the breakdown on the bill ?


----------



## desiboy89 (Nov 18, 2013)

twowheelsgood said:


> What is the line item breakdown for each bill ? It doesn't just give you a lump sum but breaks it out into components.
> 
> I am guessing that September had a quarterly charge in it and December will have it as well.
> 
> So what is the breakdown on the bill ?


Electricity -378.94 
Water 119.26 
Sewerage 14.30 
Housing 354.17 
Cooling 0.00 
Other Charges 0.00


----------



## Tropicana (Apr 29, 2010)

So we both pay the same exact annual rent


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

huckingfell said:


> Electricity -378.94
> Water 119.26
> Sewerage 14.30
> Housing 354.17
> ...


And each of the other bills ? If you put them in a table you will see what is fixed and what is a variable element.

It certainly looks like your elec was misread the time previously and you were overcharged.


----------



## desiboy89 (Nov 18, 2013)

twowheelsgood said:


> And each of the other bills ? If you put them in a table you will see what is fixed and what is a variable element.
> 
> It certainly looks like your elec was misread the time previously and you were overcharged.


Yes, that is the most likely explanation.

However, I got a text from DEWA this morning saying my bill was 682, and now when I log in, it shows me this which i just pasted here. Very confused


----------



## desiboy89 (Nov 18, 2013)

Tropicana said:


> So we both pay the same exact annual rent


khoob bhalo. is that correct?


----------

